# Little Russian.......



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi

Just receive this morning from Russia (Zenitar) a second Vostok Amphibia.

It's the Ministry with is so funny case, for the history Vostok done this serie after a special order of the Defence Ministry, so that's why they call Ministry.

I take off the original strap and replace it by a tropic style.

Enjoy


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch and it looks brand new. When this series was made?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lovely watch, I've got this Ministry model which I guess was made post '90 as it has the 'Made in Russia' text at the bottom of the dial. Haven't seen many at all, so I suppose they were made in small numbers...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A lovely watch, and in very good condition; a very nice catch.

I shall have to look for one for myself now...


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> Nice watch and it looks brand new. When this series was made?


My Vostok is a new one, i mean this model was build in 2006 or 2007.

Vostok still fabric the same watch model Amphibia (with normal cas ) and the Ministry with the large cas since 1958.....that's why you can find vintage and new one.

The fun with Vostok is that you spend only few money and you came back in another time......totaly vintage also with new model.


----------

